

Why Innovate in Utopia? - djshah
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/28/singapore-why-innovate-in-utopia-2/

======
syllogism
I spent about a week there for a conference. Yeah there's definitely the
gleaming bits, but the city also has little India, and the Arab district.
They're a bit more teeming and chaotic, I found. Overall the place was
definitely a touch soulless, but it's not quite as extreme as these articles
going around make out. It was more fun than I expected. The food sure is good,
too.

------
Udo
As beautiful as Singapore may appear on the outside, it's a pretty draconian
place to actually live in (at least it would be for me). Also, this notion
that people need to suffer in order to find the motivation innovate is a
ridiculous claim.

